# [SOLVED] Xbox 360 Controller Issues



## VampireBacon (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi I just got a xbox 360 controller to use with a few games that I play, Assassin's Creed 2, Dead Space 1 & 2, and L4D 1 & 2. Now while playing the games with the xbox controller the game will randomly minimize. I know it is the controller since when I am using the mouse and keyboard the games do not minimize. Would love a assist.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Xbox 360 Controller Issues*

Hello and welcome to TSF




> On some machines the Windows Xbox 360™ gamepad drivers will force a program called XBoxStat.exe to run. On most systems this will not cause a problem while playing some games. However, on some systems this program will force a game to minimize and prevent you from re-entering the game. You can turn XBoxStat.exe off by pressing Ctrl-Alt-Del and selecting Task Manager. From the Processes tab select XBoxStat.exe to highlight it and select End Process. Once the program is turned off you can re-enter the game. On some systems the machine will need to be restarted. If XBoxStat.exe launches again, and forces the game to minimize, simply repeat the steps above.


----------



## VampireBacon (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: Xbox 360 Controller Issues*

It is fixed it turned out I just needed to restart my computer.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Xbox 360 Controller Issues*

glad to see you fixed your problem
enjoy your games!


----------



## dldishner (Aug 13, 2014)

I was having the same issue. I recently solved it for my personal situation. The problem was that Windows Error Reporting was getting errors from Intel Smart Connect and possibly other applications running in the background. I disabled the Windows Error Reporting service and have not seen the problem for over 2 hours of play time. Previously it had been about every 5 minutes.


----------

